# cat in Texas needs a home



## wildflower (Aug 1, 2004)

This is Cooshka.









This is Tigger.









Tigger and Cooshka need to quickly find a new home. Do you have a place in your home for a loving cat?

Gorgeous Gray
Cooshka is a gorgeous gray cat with golden eyes. He is neutered, fully vaccinated and has front claws declawed. Cooska likes his cheek rubbed and his back scratched.

Garfield's twin
Tigger is a fat, fluffy, orange and white tabby. He is also neutered, fully vaccinated and has front claws declawed. Tigger is an affectionate lap cat with lots of snuggles to share. He feels like a soft teddy bear and is need of lots of hugs.

All the no-kill shelters are full. If you have a place in your home for Cooshka or Tigger, please contact me. [email protected]


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you put their pictures on http://www.petfinder.com ???


----------



## wildflower (Aug 1, 2004)

I just relisted them on petfinder.com 
I didn't know they have a picture section. I'll go check it out right now. They are adorable cats, aren't they? I know God has a wonderful new home for them.


----------

